# Treatment of Internal parasites in frogs



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a pair of Phyllobates Terribilis,but one of the male seem to be under weight and decide to feed it more like twice a day but after 1 week it doesn't to put on any weight but it is still active and feeding well and lot more than the female which is feeding less but look fatter...i suspect that it has internal parasites?

Or could it be the temp ?
The temp that i keep my terribilis in the day is 27-29 degree Celsius in the day and at night is 25 when the air-con is on.

What type of treatment can i use to treat it if is internal parasites ?


thks


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

Have a fecal done, and really figure out what is wrong with him.

Daryl


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

daryl34 said:


> Have a fecal done, and really figure out what is wrong with him.


Yep. Treatment depends on the type of parasite, and to find that out your vet needs to run a fecal exam.


----------

